# Lyft- Do I use "Ride Payments" or "Ride Earnings" for Gross?



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

My 2019 Lyft Summary shows $18K for my Gross earnings [Ride PAYMENTS(The gross amount passengers paid for the rides you gave, including all tips, expenses and fees.)]. But all the weekly pay statements only add up to approx. $12K for Gross earnings [Ride EARNINGS (The gross amount you earned on rides you gave.)]. 
So which do I use on my tax forms, "ride PAYMENTS" or "ride EARNINGS"? 
Thanks


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Use the $18,000 one because $6,000 is what Lyft Lyft took for Commission, leaving you with $12,000 in earnings. You'll write the $6,000 off later as a deduction


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Actually, schedule C has two part on earnings. Schedule C is designed for Business where Cost of good sold ( sales ) and Other earning ( tips ) . I would use Ride Earning as Cost of good sold and other as other earnings ( Tips + Fees ) ... You can deduct tolls and others fees somewhere at expenses. Remember that at schedule C where you have to declare your earning, there is a part to tell cost of your supplies. This is where you can declare your expenses on purchased stuffs invested in your car such as floor mats, wiping cloths. At deduction part, near the ends, on others deduction area, you may want to declare Rideshare add on insurance costs. For me $5 for each moths so it is $60. 
Please remember, you will need to file separately for Uber and Lyft. So there will be two schedule C.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Please remember, you will need to file separately for Uber and Lyft. So there will be two schedule C.


Not true. The clients of your business (U/L) contract with you for the same kind of service. You would only need a separate Schedule C if you also ran a totally different type of business, for instance a lawn care service. I had multiple clients for my contract driving business for seventeen years, but only filed one Schedule C each year.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Not true. The clients of your business (U/L) contract with you for the same kind of service. You would only need a separate Schedule C if you also ran a totally different type of business, for instance a lawn care service. I had multiple clients for my contract driving business for seventeen years, but only filed one Schedule C each year.


How do you input EIN/TIN informations from your separated 1099s in one Schedule C? I had no idea so I reported separated schedule C but TaxAct don't charge me for two so I am glad.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> How do you input EIN/TIN informations from your separated 1099s in one Schedule C? I had no idea so I reported separated schedule C but TaxAct don't charge me for two so I am glad.


I used TurboTax and those numbers were reported where they asked for 1099s. I also had income I reported under "no 1099 received." I just checked an old tax return and Schedule C didn't show any EIN/TIN info. TaxAct and TurboTax apparently have different methods in reporting self employment income. That's all I can come up with.:biggrin:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I used TurboTax and those numbers were reported where they asked for 1099s. I also had income I reported under "no 1099 received." I just checked an old tax return and Schedule C didn't show any EIN/TIN info. TaxAct and TurboTax apparently have different methods in reporting self employment income. That's all I can come up with.:biggrin:


Probably it is because you chose the option of "No 1099 received" . If you chose 1099, it would ask you according to your 1099s format.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Probably it is because you chose the option of "No 1099 received" . If you chose 1099, it would ask you according to your 1099s format.


He had income under both


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Probably it is because you chose the option of "No 1099 received" . If you chose 1099, it would ask you according to your 1099s format.


What I was trying to explain was that I had multiple clients, most of whom issued 1099s, and T/T asked for the identifying numbers. There was no request for that info for a client for whom I had no 1099, due to limited work for the year, resulting in the pay being under $600. That income still went on the Schedule C.


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks folks. I had no 1009 because I made under $20k. And only drove Lyft last year, no Uber.



NoCaliDriver said:


> Thanks folks. I had no 1009 because I made under $20k. And only drove Lyft last year, no Uber.


No "1099"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Use the $18,000 one because $6,000 is what Lyft Lyft took for Commission, leaving you with $12,000 in earnings. You'll write the $6,000 off later as a deduction


Make sure you get your mileage and some of your phone deducted too!!


----------

